# First Resotration



## littleiker (May 2, 2007)

Its a circa mid 70s Royce Union Roadbike 10 speed  and im looking for tips or websites that show original royce union bikes also i need help/tips on rust elimination and fixing spokes any bike restoration help would be awesom also i got the bike for free which is sweet and handle bar gripping tips and brake tips would be very helpful since my rear brakes arent working and the grips on the handle bars arent to comfortable thanx in advance


----------



## militarymonark (May 3, 2007)

your best bet is to google the images and try to find pictures that way, or ebay. But if your bike is original and in ok shape you might want keep the original paint. For rust there is several things you can do, I like to use braso and steele wool on chrome. Then polish it. You might want to go to a bike shop to show you how to do spokes. Most of the bikes we deal with here are between 1920 and 1960 and the light weights in that era too. But there is a few guys here that redo road bikes possibly in the 70's But im sure if you post up pictures of what you have and what you want to do with the parts then we may be able to help since generally its the same process we do to refurbish the classic bikes.


----------



## kunzog (May 3, 2007)

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/

Lots of good repair information here


----------

